# eQuiltPatterns.com - found a really neat quilt pattern



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.equiltpatterns.com/quiltpattern.php?cPath=8&products_id=54

I did buy a couple of download .pdf files today and then I was looking and found the above really neat crazy quilt. This is something I could really appreciate.

Now that I've got my big projects pretty much underway - I may consider this one. I know I have enough fabric.... (massive understatement).

Angie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.equiltpatterns.com/quiltpattern.php?cPath=8&products_id=375

TC this one reminds me of your last year project.

Angie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.equiltpatterns.com/quiltpattern.php?products_id=410

this one reminds me of something that would be nice for the current Christmas (Fall) Quilt Swap going on...

Angie


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

Angie,
Crazy quilts are fun and easy! All you need to do is start with a 5-sided pieced of fabric for the center. Generally foundation pieced, you just add another piece/strip then cut it to size. On your first pattern it looks like they add a strip of black before adding the next color...that achieves the stained glass look.

Have fun experimenting!


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

*Now that I've got my big projects pretty much underway - I may consider this one. I know I have enough fabric.... (massive understatement).

Angie[/QUOTE]*

Understatement, is an understatement. You have enough fabric to do 500 of those quilts and still not make a dent. LOL Thanks for the links. Beautiful.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Angie, you wear me out. If I just finished what YOU finished I would be on vacation in Hawaii.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I could handle the curtain. I could handle the clown costume. The tree looked like a project I would tackle with no qualms. But, that quilt! Oh my gosh! Just looking at it made me head hurt. No way I would do that! You have fun with it and I am glad it is you and not me!


----------



## Colorado (Aug 19, 2005)

That is pretty crazy quilt and different. I just do crazy quilts and I do it by blocks. One I need to get finished up is started with a black center and then all kinds. Heavier fabrics. As I work mostly with scraps. Got it over half made. I am just learning to put in slashings and corner blocks.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Thnx Angie! I had way too much fun on that website,,, ended up with about 3 patterns myself! lol!

Can you send me some of your energy? I never seem to get as much done as you do!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Cups of energy.

Also, my family is grown, and the house is a mess, but no one comes to visit so I live in a huge sewing workshop with furniture thru it, of a sort.

And I'm a night owl - so I get my second wind about 9 or 10 pm, then it's midnight!

I'm happy you found some designs to order. I down loaded the 4 I bought and put them on a disk so I could take some paper and use the quicker printer at work once in awhile.

I have the 4 printed out, two of them, I printed out enough for 10 blocks plus some errors - just in case one of them ends up being in the Fall/Christmas quilt block swap.

But, I'm eyeing that first quilt and thinking of purchasing that after payday.

Angie


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

well, that explains it! I still have to school 4 kids, then feed and clean after the said kids and one DH. 
I drink a pot of energy every day... and it isn't enough! lol!

I love that first one, it is gorgeous. And actually the second one you listed is one of the patterns I got! I think it looks really neat.

All my stuff will have to sit for a couple of days, But come Friday I am sewing and everyone better LEAVE ME ALONE!!! 
(ha! like that will happen. DH will probably want to butcher some meat by then)


----------

